# GPS map of mosquito lagoon



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Never been a big fan of depending on GPS to navigate the Lagoon system. It will allow you to follow the channels but once you wander out of it then you are on your own. Technology is top notch now days but it can also lead you into a world of trouble when dealing with areas that can change from 4 ft to 6 inches in a matter of seconds. Best bet is to explore slowly and save routes so that when you come back its a breeze. Safest way IMHO..


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I would not trust a GPS map for mosquito lagoon. The majority of the maps out there say 'less than 6ft' or have a bunchof 1's and 2's dotted all over the map for depth. On top of that, it's mostly inaccurate.

I would stay in the western shoreline channel until you find the spot you want to go to, and then b-line it east to your destination while standing up if you have a tiller, or trying to get as high as possible standing up if you have a center console and dont just run WOT over a 1' of water flat like some idiots do out there.

Learn the area by going slow, and then you wont need a GPS.

I have been fishing ML for 4 years now and I still forget where the flats begin and end sometimes.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> I have a Lowrance HDS-5 gen 2.  It came loaded with Lake Insight so only has a base map of the lagoon and Indian River.  I looked at the Navionics gold and platinum maps on a unit at Gander but in the lagoon they aren't any better than my base map.  Probably because of the shallow conditions.   Anyone know of a more detailed GPS map I could load into my unit?


I have the same unit with the Navionics card and always have it on when fishing the lagoon. I prefer to use the satellite overlay vs the map, the bars and edges show up pretty good (depending how far you zoom in). I like using mine for marking way points and when running before the sunrise.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

> I prefer to use the satellite overlay vs the map, the bars and edges show up pretty good (depending how far you zoom in). I like using mine for marking way points and when running before the sunrise.


X2

Running the creek at Suwannee the chart does not even give you a depth, but overlay shows the bars pretty good. This requires platinum chart which start around 200.00 from Navionics but can be found online a little cheaper from retailers.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks fo the input. I don't run crazy over the lagoon, I've been there enough to know better, just would like a better map with a little contouring.

btw, I personally don't think "running shallow" is a good thing. we've all seen the scars in the sea grass. I just run in as far as I can, go in with the electric and then start poling.

I thought about a jack plate at one time but honestly I'm just not in that big of a hurry.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Here is what the chart with sat overlay looks like.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> Here is what the chart with sat overlay looks like.


Hey Carolina Jim what are you using as far as electronics?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks Jim, that looks a lot better than what I have.



> Here is what the chart with sat overlay looks like.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

JB, Humminbird 998C SI with new Humminbird GPS/Heading Sensor with Navionics Platinum + map chip. I have current I pilot but will be upgrading to I pilot link that connects 998 to trolling motor.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Jim, do you think I would get a picture like this with my Lowrance HDS-5 gen 2 with the Navionics platinum card or is it your GPS doing this (excuse my electronics ignorance).



> Here is what the chart with sat overlay looks like.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> Jim, do you think I would get a picture like this with my Lowrance HDS-5 gen 2  with the Navionics platinum card or is it your GPS doing this (excuse my electronics ignorance).
> 
> 
> 
> > Here is what the chart with sat overlay looks like.


yes, I have the same unit as you with the platinum card and the image looks like the one posted


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I thought the platinum SD's were 199.00. Looks more like 399.00 from a cursory search.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

that is for the xl3 coverage. The xl coverage is 199.00 from navionics. But web search you should be able to get xl coverage sd chip for about 160.00


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

this looks like the one.

http://www.thegpsstore.com/Navionics-Platinum-Plus-XL-632P-Central-and-S-Florida-on-SD-P2423.aspx


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

yes the 632 chip would be it. That is the best deal they have on FL coverage.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Does anyone know how well that 632 chip does on the St John's, specifically areas like Mullet, Harney and Puzzle? Thanks.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Jim, I got the Navionics Platinum Plus XL 632P+ - Central and S. Florida on SD a while back but cannot get a view like this. Any idea what I am doing wrong?



> Here is what the chart with sat overlay looks like.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Mx mariner android app has way better satellite resolution. Its cheap and records tracks and creates waypoints. I don't rely on it to navigate but it sure gives you a detailed idea of where the sandbars are.


----------

